# Colorware scratch-proof color finishes for the Kindle 2



## cksample (Apr 23, 2009)

Just spotted this today:

http://www.colorwarepc.com/p-178-kindle-2.aspx

If this were $50 I might do it, but $199 seems a bit insane to me, even if it does make the Kindle 2 colorful and scratch-proof. Also, I wonder how this effects the grip. If anyone ends up doing this, I'd be interested in hearing what you think of it.

Cheers,

C.K.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Wow, that is pricey!

I think I would go with a DecalGirl skin (or similar) and then put a bestskinsever over it. I use bestskinsever on my iphone and all the ipods in the house...they have yet to get a scratch on them.

I would be interested to know if anyone has gotten the colorware done and how they like it.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks like you either send in your Kindle and the replace the casing in your color arrangements or they'll redo a whole new Kindle for you in your color choice.  Those both explain the cost.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

wow, expensive.  I agree, DecalGirl does fine.  
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just played with it.  If you want the metallic back or the keys to be something different that's extra.  Other wise they don't seem to care about what colors you pick for the different parts.  They charge $400 more if you want to have a new K2 with their colors.  I'd be leery about sending them mine. . . .not that I have a K2, but, you know what I mean.  They must take it apart and put it back together.  Too scary!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Very expensive, and might void all warranties. And who wants to send in there, Kindle, IPhone or computer?!?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very cool....And tempting. I could have a pink Kindle? or purple? or multi-colored?

As for the warranty, it looks like it has one. I'd probably call them to see how it would work in conjunction with an extended warranty (I have square trade)

I'd be without my Kindle for awhile..but we all know I've done that before....Just for testing purposes...Someone needs to do it to be able to tell the KB members....right?


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Forget the price. I would not give up my Kindle for two weeks if they did it for nothing.................


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Raffeer said:


> Forget the price. I would not give up my Kindle for two weeks if they did it for nothing.................


Between my iPhone and stealing borrowing my daughter's Kindle I could do it..Granted, the last time I stole borrowed it, it cost me an Oberon cover and a DecalGirl skin.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

It would cost you having her's redone too!  That would be expensive!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Sariy said:


> Looks like you either send in your Kindle and the replace the casing in your color arrangements or they'll redo a whole new Kindle for you in your color choice. Those both explain the cost.


Looking at their process, it's a heavy duty paint job, so you're still getting back your original Kindle pieces. I'd imagine it's a glossy finish as well.

Here's what I dug off their website.

_*Does the coloring process affect any existing warranty I may have on my product?*_
_ As far as we understand other companies' policies our color customization typically voids the original manufacturer's warranty. If you purchase a new product from ColorWare we do include a 1 year parts and labor warranty that covers the coloring and hardware of the product. With a new product you also have the choice to upgrade to a two year warranty. If you choose to send in a product under the Send In Mine service ColorWare includes a 30 day parts and 1 year labor warranty covering the coloring and hardware of that product. There are no warranty upgrades available with the Send in Mine service. _

I expect they have to dismantle the Kindle to apply this stuff fully, so all other warranties, included extended ones, are out the window. I'm not sure I'm OK with their wording here on their "new" warranty either--"coloring and hardware". I'd want a lot more details on what they're specifically going to cover. If a K2 just fails (blank screen), how are they going to decide if that's a hardware of software issue?

Ah...found the fine print:

_Personal product sent in for the ColorWare Inc. colorization service is warranted against defects in materials and workmanship for a period of *1 (one) month* from the date of shipping the finished product. In addition, ColorWare Inc. will waive any labor fees that may be incurred as part of a repair for 12 (twelve) months after the shipping date of the finished product._

http://www.colorwarepc.com/support.aspx?mainClass=showWarranty

$200, kills the original warranty, and no patterns, just solid color. Well, at least we know now where Stephen King's pink K2 came from! LOL If you can afford it, sounds like the best option is to order a brand new K2 through Colorware--it's $50 more, but they then provide a full one year warranty AND the option for a year extension.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> $200, kills the original warranty, and no patterns, just solid color. Well, at least we know now where Stephen King's pink K2 came from! LOL If you can afford it, sounds like the best option is to order a brand new K2 through Colorware.


Killjoy


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Killjoy


Sorry darlin. But note, I did just give you permission to buy a new K2! LOL

Took them what, 10 weeks or so to get the K2 ready? So 10 weeks after the release of the DX, you should be able to buy a brand new pink one through them!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Gosh, for the price and the hassle it seems like a skin would be the easier way to go. Maybe I just don't understand the process or the appeal of this company. 
I don't really see any plus/positive side. So far we've learned it takes a long time away from your kindle, its expensive, it voids your other warrantys. 

I'm not trying to discredit the company at all, just in my case I couldn't find the benefit in using this. But like I said maybe I just don't "get it" yet.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I get it.  I'd love a different color of Kindle, because I like to have some choice.  Plus it's scratch-proof, which the current plastic is not.  The price tag is a bit too high for my tastes though.

Wonder if Amazon will ever consider making the Kindle casing in different colors?


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

I would love to have color on the case...just not the high gloss. I don't have a skin for just that reason. I find any glare very distracting. If they made it in matte, I would so be there.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like Amazon is crazy not to offer more choices than bright white!  Even cameras have color choices now.  Camera companies wouldn't be offering the colors if it weren't helping sales.

I would have loved a black matte finish.  Think how much brighter and lighter the screen would look on a dark background.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I get wanting to buy your kindle in a different color and if amazon had offered color choices up front I for sure wouldn't have chosen white. 

But as for having the color changed while voiding your warranty,paying high $, and losing access to your kindle for a while it seems like kind of a pain. 

Again I'm not trying to bash this process/company at all! Just trying to see the other side of it. See other peoples p.o.v's!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Sorry darlin. But note, I did just give you permission to buy a new K2! LOL
> 
> Took them what, 10 weeks or so to get the K2 ready? So 10 weeks after the release of the DX, you should be able to buy a brand new pink one through them!


LOL! I'll tell my husband you said I could get another Kindle. He'll be thrilled (Um, he doesn't know I've pre-ordered the DX yet.)

Honestly though, even if it didn't void my warranty, while I'd be tempted, I can't see paying that much of a premium for color...

I think Amazon should at least offer it in black in addititon to white.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Wow that is spendy, but I don't think I would trust sending in my K2.
My K2 is my baby so to speak, and I would worry too much lol


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Unless I missed it somewhere, what would happen if you ended up having one of those issues with the Kindle like sun fading or whatever.  I would hate to spend that money only to have to return the Kindle for a warranty issue.  I think I'm missing something here, because I'm not understanding something.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Unless I missed it somewhere, what would happen if you ended up having one of those issues with the Kindle like sun fading or whatever. I would hate to spend that money only to have to return the Kindle for a warranty issue. I think I'm missing something here, because I'm not understanding something.


I'm also not seeing the major benefit but I dont want to be a debbie downer! 



luvmy4brats said:


> I think Amazon should at least offer it in black in addititon to white.


That should DEFINITELY be an option! I would have chosen black in a heartbeat over the stark white. Black would be a much better contrast to the eink also.

But isnt it odd that the iphone's original color is black and the LE white iphone is so popular.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> Unless I missed it somewhere, what would happen if you ended up having one of those issues with the Kindle like sun fading or whatever. I would hate to spend that money only to have to return the Kindle for a warranty issue. I think I'm missing something here, because I'm not understanding something.


I don't think it's US missing something, I think it's Colorware missing something--namely, how many screen issues Amazon is dealing with. I'm guessing--and it's strictly a guess--they do more in the way of sales + color rather than "send in yours & we'll color it". I just can't see most people paying these kinds of prices only to lose their warranty after 30 days. And if you waited until a product was near the end or out of warranty, who'd pay that kind of money? The device would be obsolete & prone to failure before you got your money's worth out of the color.

Don't get me wrong, I think their product is very interesting, but the price point on the Kindle is just more than most of us would be willing to pay. It does appear they do custom work on larger quantities for businesses, and I can see large companies using their service to brand certain devices as giveaways or limited editions. I'd assume they get most of their income through those types of contracts than they do through individual sales.



koolmnbv said:


> But isnt it odd that the iphone's original color is black and the LE white iphone is so popular.


Add "limited edition" to just about anything & it will be popular. We all want something that's uniquely ours...which is why so many of us take such care in choosing skins & covers. LOL


----------

